# Police Clearance certificate PCC



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Dear experts,
The Canada Immigration document checklist talks about Police clearance certificate.
How to obtain this in India? Should i get it from my hometown police station? or from District Police superintend or I need to apply via passport office? Please reply


----------



## Mike mounty (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes from your local police station , but I think the form may come from the Canadian government print out (check on line ) and take to the police station they go back 5 years for any convictions etc and fill it in for you to send in.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Guys... someone advise please... i'm getting too depressed and feeling helpless.

This is arranging PCC for my wife, we both have permannent address of Delhi in our passports but we are living in bangalore for past 3 years.

I managed my PCC with my airtel broadband bills in my name. 

However, I have no document in my wife name; I am not finding any solution for it.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Guys... someone advise please... i'm getting too depressed and feeling helpless.
> 
> This is arranging PCC for my wife, we both have permannent address of Delhi in our passports but we are living in bangalore for past 3 years.
> 
> ...


If she is working then get the address proof letter from employer for the past 1 year. If she is not working open an Public sector bank savings account in her name which you shhould be able to do with marriage certificate and your address proof.

Don't worry things will be fine as many people on this forum have faced this problem including me and this has worked.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

sssagi said:


> If she is working then get the address proof letter from employer for the past 1 year. If she is not working open an Public sector bank savings account in her name which you shhould be able to do with marriage certificate and your address proof.
> 
> Don't worry things will be fine as many people on this forum have faced this problem including me and this has worked.



Buddy both the solutions you gave come with 'terms and conditions apply' 

Address proof letter from employer : *Only public limited companies can give address proof on company letter head along with seal.
*
open an Public sector bank savings account in her name :: *One year statement (with transactions)
*


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Buddy both the solutions you gave come with 'terms and conditions apply'
> 
> Address proof letter from employer : *Only public limited companies can give address proof on company letter head along with seal.
> *
> ...


The catch here is that PSK Bellandur folks accept employer letter from any employer not just public limited companies, if the applicant does not have any other address proof. 
Regarding bank passbook also, there are some applicants on this forum itslef who got through with showing just a one day old passbook with one transaction. You can search for "Bangalore psk police clearance" and you'll land on the thread.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Mate that's a relief to know... 
Although process does not say that but you nevr know....

Psk bellandur .. You mean in front of intel ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Mate that's a relief to know...
> Although process does not say that but you nevr know....
> 
> Psk bellandur .. You mean in front of intel ?


That is correct


----------

